# Kuhn Flex 4 rake



## erancher (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought ten pieces of equipment last year for one price, one of which was a KF 4 rake. I haven't seen one in southeast Texas. The dealer I talked to also has never seen one. I was wondering if anyone has used one, if they work well, if they hold up well, and on what kind of hay are they used? Thank you for your input.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I was curious and tried to find it on the net with no luck. Can you post a pic please? My experience with Kuhn products has been positive. In fact I hope to buy a Kuhn rotary rake soon. Thanks.


----------



## erancher (Jul 29, 2008)

downtownjr,

Try this link:

http://www.athoughton.co.uk/equipment/equipment52.htm

This one is in the UK and looks similar to mine. If you can't pull up the link, let me know and I'll get a photo and try to post it. The PO kept calling it a rubber footed rake. To find this link, I used "Kuhn Flex KF4" in the search. I do not know if there are other Kuhn Flex models, ie KF6 or KF8, but nothing came up in searches. I appreciate your input regarding other Kuhn products. I have a GF 452T tedder which I have not used yet but plan to as soon as have a chance to go through it. It was bought with the other 9 items and all need some work. I have just the middle section of the tedder and do not have the "wings". Per the dealer, the wings are high maintenance items. Any input on this would also be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

That is one weird looking rake! Let us know how it works for you.


----------

